# Connecting to Vista using Chicken of the VNC



## jhd (Oct 5, 2008)

I am trying to connect to my parents PC (running windows vista and RealVNC) from my MBP (running 10.4 and Chicken of the VNC).

I can successfully connect to the PC using the Java viewer, however, the problem with doing it this way is that the PC screen is bigger than my MBP screen and so i have to scroll around to see the start button etc.

So, i've been trying to connect via Chicken of the VNC. However, i get the error message:
Connection Terminated
Authentication Failed - Server Reports:
No Configured security type is supported by 3.3 viewer

Does anyone have any idea what this means or how i can fix it?

Thanks.


----------



## mpechner (Mar 2, 2009)

On the pc side, ultravnc is working as a client.  But then again, I am using ultra vnc as the server on my remote system.


----------

